# Zumüllung von Emails



## DaumenHoch2011 (8 August 2011)

Hallo,

ich werde jeden Tag von Emails zugemüllt, das ist echt ne wahre pracht! Habe auch da wo man es kann die Emails wieder abbestellt, aber was kann ich gegen den Rest machen die jeden Tag weiterhin kommen? Außer natürlich die Email-Adresse zu ändern!

LG
DaumenHoch2011


----------



## Goblin (8 August 2011)

Setz Dein Spamfilter drauf an. Auf keinen Fall auf die Mails antworten. Damit bestätigst Du dass es Deine Mailadresse gibt. Dann kommt immer mehr von dem Mist


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 August 2011)

DaumenHoch2011 schrieb:


> Habe auch da wo man es kann die Emails wieder abbestellt,...


Wenn ich Dich da richtig verstehe: Wenn Du auf unverlangte Mails reagierst, zeigt das dem Versender zweierlei: Du verifizierst Deine Adresse - Damit bist Du schon mal erreichbar. Und Du nimmst Dir die Zeit und liest Spam. Besser geht´s kaum noch. Über welchen Provider erhältst Du Deine Mailflut?


----------



## Hippo (11 August 2011)

Abgesehen davon daß das Antworten auf Spammails ziemlich vergebliche Liebesmühe ist kommts drauf an wie Du gestrickt bist.
Einem Teil der Absender kann man durchaus auf die Füße treten, was aber ein ziemlich mühsames Gechäft ist.
>>> https://antispam-ev.de/wiki/Kategorie:Mailspam
Wenn Du nur einfach Deine Ruhe haben willst ist Goblins Anwort die einzig richtige Vorgehensweise.
Spamfilter drauf ansetzen und den trainieren. Dann ists auch ziemlich Pups ob Deine Adresse durch irgendwelche Abmeldeversuche wertvoller geworden ist weil dann (fast) keine Spammails mehr durch den Filter kommen
Wenn Du aber z.B. bei GMX über den Webmailer abrufst, mußt Du die entsprechenden Mails nicht löschen, sondern mit dem Einbahnstraßenschild als Spam markieren und dann aber nicht den Papierkorb leeren. GMX holt sich nämlich immer die als Spam markierten Mails selbständig und trägt sie dann in diversen Blacklists ein. Wenn Du die also nur löscht ...


----------



## Nixe (11 August 2011)

DaumenHoch2011 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich werde jeden Tag von Emails zugemüllt, das ist echt ne wahre pracht! Habe auch da wo man es kann die Emails wieder abbestellt, aber was kann ich gegen den Rest machen die jeden Tag weiterhin kommen? Außer natürlich die Email-Adresse zu ändern!
> 
> ...



_Es dauert exakt 3 bis 5 Sekunden alles unerwünschte /unbekannte, ungelesen anklicken und löschen.So mache ich es schon immer .Ganz einfach ohne kompliziert _


----------



## Hippo (11 August 2011)

Nixe, es gibt Leute die nervts einfach.
ich lösch auch schneller als der Spam reinkommt und aus blanker Neugierde lasse ich das Zeug auf einem Rechner auch durch...
(Da kommt manchmal richtig witziges Zeug rein)
Aber wenn Du in der Materie nicht fit bist ist es eben einfach besser den Schrott erst gar nicht zu Gesicht zu bekommen (bevor man leichtsinnigerweise mal schnell hopplahopp wo draufklickt und sich einen "drive-by-infection" einfängt)


----------



## Nixe (13 August 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Nixe, es gibt Leute die nervts einfach.
> ich lösch auch schneller als der Spam reinkommt und aus blanker Neugierde lasse ich das Zeug auf einem Rechner auch durch...
> (Da kommt manchmal richtig witziges Zeug rein)
> Aber wenn Du in der Materie nicht fit bist ist es eben einfach besser den Schrott erst gar nicht zu Gesicht zu bekommen (bevor man leichtsinnigerweise mal schnell hopplahopp wo draufklickt und sich einen "drive-by-infection" einfängt)



Ok.Ich bin ja auch neugierig  anderseits allerdings auch sehr skeptisch.Da ich in der Materie weniger fit bin,lösche ich ungeöffnet alles was mir spanisch vorkommt.,wenn etwas beginnt mich virtuell zu nerven:ausschalten.Realistisch:aufstehen und gehen.


----------



## Hippo (13 August 2011)

> anderseits allerdings auch sehr skeptisch





> weniger fit bin,lösche ich ungeöffnet alles was mir spanisch vorkommt.


Sehr vernünftig!


----------



## DaumenHoch2011 (23 August 2011)

Nixe schrieb:


> _Es dauert exakt 3 bis 5 Sekunden alles unerwünschte /unbekannte, ungelesen anklicken und löschen.So mache ich es schon immer .Ganz einfach ohne kompliziert _



Das mache ich bisher auch immer so, aber es nervt! Und wenig ist es auch nicht immer schließlich muß ich bei meinem Posteingang schon aufpassen was dazwischen auch wichtig ist! Die Junk-E-mails lösche ich alle auf einmal!

LG
DaumenHoch2011


----------



## DaumenHoch2011 (23 August 2011)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dich da richtig verstehe: Wenn Du auf unverlangte Mails reagierst, zeigt das dem Versender zweierlei: Du verifizierst Deine Adresse - Damit bist Du schon mal erreichbar. Und Du nimmst Dir die Zeit und liest Spam. Besser geht´s kaum noch. Über welchen Provider erhältst Du Deine Mailflut?



Hotmail

LG
DaumenHoch2011


----------



## BenTigger (23 August 2011)

Für extremfälle kann ich das Programm Poptray empfehlen. (natürlich auch für den Normalgebrauch gut zu nutzen!)

Das ist individuell einstellbar und bevor ich mein Mailprogramm starte, schaue ich mit Poptray auf dem Mailserver nach, was dort an Mails für mich bereitliegt
Es wird keine Mail vom Server runtergeladen und alle Mails kann man sich vorab als reine Textefiles ansehen. Ausserdem ist ein sehr guter Spamfilter eingebaut. Den kann man z.B. nach Betreff oder Sendeadressen filtern lassen. Gefundene Mails kann man dann sofort löschen lassen z.B. *.jp lasst bei mir alle Mails aus Japan unbemerkt verschwinden da ich eh kein japanisch kann  Oder es wird als Spam markiert und nach schnellem überfliegen können alle markierten Mails mit einem Knopfdruck gelöscht werden. Und ist nun doch mal einer meiner Freunde aus Japan, kommt er eben in die WhiteList.

Vor allem ist es sehr gut, da keine Mail heruntergelanden wird und so auch kein Schädlich den rechner erreicht, bevor er nicht mit z.B. Outlook runtergeladen wird.
Solche verdächtigen Mails kann ich mit Poptray vorher direkt auf dem Server löschen und dann nur die gewollten Mails downloaden.

siehe : http://www.poptray.org/


----------



## Heiko (24 August 2011)

Ein vernünftiger Provider nimmt schon eine Vorfilterung vor und kennzeichnet erkannte SPAM-Mails im Betreff. Damit ist man schon einen deutlichen Schritt weiter...


----------

